# Buenos Aires [Spanish] accent



## JLanguage

How does it sound to you native-speakers?

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## gvergara

To me, as a Spanish native speaker, it doesn't really sound nice. It is a little too heavy for people's ears, but I guess it's just a matter of getting to get accustomed to it. 

Gonzalo


----------



## MarkLondres

Hi JL, sorry to butt into your thread, this is an interesting question (maybe ought to be in the cultural issues forum though) but as an english native speaker, I find the BA accent really easy to understand, nearly as easy as the Zaragoza accent and slightly easier to follow than the lovely Madrid accent

Interesting that Gonzalo should reply, because for a foreigner like me, Chileans are the most difficult to understand, 2nd would have to be the Ecuadorians and 3rd, the beautiful folks of andalucia.

No offense intended

Mark


----------



## Tino_no

El acento argentino para mi suena raro, no feo pero sí raro.
En especial las dos cosas en las que se da cuenta uno de que alguien tiene acento argentino es en la manera en que pronuncian la "y" y la "ll" como una ch española. Así *Yo *suena "*Cho"*
Y la otra cosa es el uso de la segunda persona "vos", que para mi suena muy raro. Por ejemplo: *Tú eres = Vos sos*.
Saludos


----------



## gvergara

Mi Mark, hi people:
You're not butting into a matter which doesn't concern you; all comments which may be useful are welcome, and I suppose our friend JLanguage is of the same opinion. I took no offence at your words, by the way, so don't worry.
In my life I have met many foreigners in Santiago who come here to learn the language. They all complain about how difficult it is for them to understand us. So, I agree with you on that, but it isn't a matter of accent. It's not our accent that makes _our_ Spanish difficult to understand, but the increasing tendency we have not to pronounce all the letters, especially those at the end of the words. For example, we never pronounce the final _d_ and the final _s_ is almost imperceptile. But I still think that the Buenos Aires accent is too strong and not nice to hear for me, which doesn't mean that it may be easier to understand than the Spanish spoken in other parts of the continent. Besides, most foreigners who come to Chile to learn Spanish come to Santiago, which isn't the most suitable place to learn our language, as the hectic stressing way of living we have in the capital reflects itself in the way we speak. Try talking with Chileans from the the north or the south of our country; you'll see that they pronounce better and speak a lot more slowly. Another point which caught my attention was that you referred to the Madrid accent as _lovely_. Strange how you feel more atracted to stronger Spanish accents. The Spanish spoken in Madrid is really too strong, even annoying at times, as its pronunctiation is so "closed" that we often have difficulty getting to understand it. Good cultural issue, anyway. See you all

Gonzalo


----------



## jmx

Just for the record, the first time I heard someone speaking with "platense" (River Plate) accent, it sounded to me as someone scratching a blackboard with his nails. :-0


----------



## Fernando

What follows it is not for kidding and I DO NOT INTEND TO OFFEND ANYONE:

- When spoken by a girl it is sexy the way the sh and y and ll "crawl through their tongue.

- When spoken by a boy is nasty and pretentious.


----------



## kiro

I wonder how a Buenos Aires hermaphrodite would sound to Fernando?

From what I've heard of the accent (which is more or less limited to listening to a few Argentinian radio stations on the web) I like how it sounds, although for me it's not the easiest to understand.
I agree with Tino_no that one of the most distinctive things about it is the sound of "ll" and "y", which to my ears comes out as something like an English "sh".
Also, I think that you can really hear the influence of Italian in the way people from Buenos Aires speak.

Okay, but I think you were really looking for opinions from native speakers...


----------



## Eugens

I've also heard comments that Argentinian (especially Buenos Aires') Spanish sounds like Spanish spoken with something of an Italian accent/element. I suppose it must be because the country received a large number of Italian immigrants at the beginning of the twentieth century. There are many "lunfardo" words, our slang, which have their origin in Italian... I'd like to hear native Italian speakers' opinion, whether they think that Argentinians learning Italian catch easily the accent or not...


----------



## Sparrow22

I think that that's really difficult to say: every country has it's own accent, of course, so people find it funny when whe say "toasha"-for towel- instead of "toalla", and the same with our "vos sos", instead of "tu eres". And the same happens with uruguayans (I, myself don't find any difference between Argentinians and Uruguayans......, maybe others do.
And the same happens when we have to tell the difference between British and American English, as the accents are absolutely different. And if we go a little further you will probably find differences when you listen to people born in Cordoba (one of our provinces), as they speak completely different from those who live in Buenos Aires. I think this thread will never end jaja !!!! I lived 6 years in the Dominican Republic and they still speak funny to me.......and lovely !!!!
Never ending thread ??? who knows, but it leads to million of opinions

(also, correct my mistakes !!!!!!)


----------



## Nestor Coronel

Creo que lo que dices sobre acentos, eso es mas bien individual, o sea que para mí cada persona tiene su acento particular.  En cuanto a la forma en que se usa el idioma TOWEL, TOASHA STREET, CASHE son modismos o regionalismos.  En otros lugares como en El Salvador, también usan modismos parecidos a los de Buenos Aires, y otros hablan como los cordobeses.  En cuanto a los uruguayos, no todos tienen la misma manera de hablar.  Los del interior hablan muy diferente a los de Montevideo.
También depende de dónde eres, a veces la misma palabra tiene un significado diferente o se usa diferente.  Este es. como bien dices, un tema interminable...


----------



## Sparrow22

Asi es; Néstor (y bienvenido al foro), es un tema interminable, porque lo mismo pasaría si nos ponemos a discutir sobre cómo habla un inglés del norte o del sur, o un norteamericano o un chileno o un............

es el gusto y oído de cada uno, a mi parecer.


----------



## gvergara

Los chilenos hablamos bonito  (broma)

Gonzalo


----------



## nanel

Pues para mí suena encantador el acento argentino en general. De hecho en España en general se considera un acento muy bonito, con excepciones, claro.


----------



## BasedowLives

my teacher is from argentina, and he always uses an "H" sound for the S's

Ehpaña


----------



## Ana Raquel

JLanguage said:
			
		

> How does it sound to you native-speakers?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


 
I am from Spain and I love every Argentinian accent, Buenos Aires accent included, I really like it! It is musical, it souns clever, it is clear, it is soft, especially when they say "no me hagás sentir mal..." (don't make me feel bad...)

I love it!


----------



## Mei

JLanguage said:
			
		

> How does it sound to you native-speakers?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


 
So lovely!


----------



## Esmeralda

Coincido con Nanel. Soy de Madrid, y el acento argentino es para mí suave y melodioso, mucho más dulce que mi horrible y dura pronunciación. El acento argentino me enamora...
Para los no hispanohablantes (incluso para los hispanohablantes no españoles): en general, los acentos de America del Sur suenan en nuestros oidos dulces y corteses.  Encantadores


----------



## Nestor Coronel

Thank you Sparrow 22, it will take a while until I get familiar with this forum. I hope to be a contributor in some ways and learn from everybody else.
Nestor


----------



## manana

A mí me encanta  el acento de mis  vecinos  argentinos y uruguayos  pues  encuentro que   se expresan con pasión  y  su forma de pronunciar le pone  más énfasis  a todo lo que dicen. Es como si  estuvieran subrayando cada frase y eso me atrae mucho  Es un acento fuerte y decidido, lleno de inflexiones ascendentes y descendentes  que,    por lo menos a mí, se me pega con mucha facilidad y me divierte  escucharlo e imitarlo.  El acento uruguayo  me suena aún  más  sentido y profundo,  con un leve dejo de tristeza y melancolía.
 
La madre de mi mejor amiga  es uruguaya y me fascina  oír su parloteo. Recuerdo  la vez que  conoció  a mi hija cuando era pequeña  y me resultó  adorable escucharla  exclamar con su fuerte acento  lleno de inflexiones :  ¡Mirá qué  piba rrrre linda que tenés,!! ¡si es un   Monet!!   
 
Otra vez en Buenos Aires me acerqué  a preguntarle a una mujer re pintosa  que iba caminando en dirección contraria  a la mía si conocía una calle y  se paró mirándome sorprendida, se puso  la mano en el pecho y exclamó  con una inflexión  exagerada,  como si yo le estuviera preguntando si  conocía al mismísimo diablo: ¿Chhooo???? ¡Ni idea!!!...... me divirtió mucho 
 
Y  hace un tiempo una vieja  amiga argentina se vino  a vivir a Chile arrancando de la depresión económica con toda su familia, marido, hijos, hermanos, sobrinos etc. Aquí  arrendaron un caserón antiguo  en Ñuñoa  en donde en un comienzo se fueron a vivir todos juntos.  Recuerdo que una tarde la fui a ver y la encontré  muy pero muy   triste tomándose un mate y le pregunté que qué le sucedía;  entonces me respondió  con una voz ronca  y compungida llena de sentimientos de desazón: ¡Mirá chééé!! ¡que al nene le duele la barrrrriguita!!!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Me encanta el último anuncio (creo) de la cerveza Quilez, ¿dónde puedo encontrar la canción?

Ah, por cierto 17 de nov. Calamaro en concierto en Barcelona!!! Y no puedo ir!!!!!!!!!  

Mei


----------



## Sparrow22

Gracias a todos los hermanos de otros paises a los cuales les encanta nuestro acento argentino (asi como a nosotros, particularmente a mi, me gusta el español y el caribeño !!!!!)

Mei, no se cual es el tema de la cerveza QUILMES (que por otro lado, es una localidad de Buenos Aires), pero si lo encuentro, te informo !!!!
Nestor, seguramente tu colaboración nos ayudará a todos, como asi nosotros buscamos que nos ayuden, es toda una linda cadena, y la gente es fabulosa en este foro.

Un saludo enorme para todos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando

Half the TV ads in Spanish TV are performed by Argentinian actors with a strong accent. I can remember now a Coca-Cola, Amena and Copa de Europa ads. So I assume that it is a pleasant accent for the common Spaniard.


----------



## Mei

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> Mei, no se cual es el tema de la cerveza QUILMES (que por otro lado, es una localidad de Buenos Aires), pero si lo encuentro, te informo !!!!


 
Ja, pues cuando lo escuches se te pondrá la piel de gallina, a mi me pasa y no soy argentina!  

Mei


----------



## Marhq

Hola, es mi primer mensaje en este foro...

Sobre la música del comercial de Quilmes, es posible que se refieran al tema "Hoy no" de Entre Ríos. Pueden ver la publicidad en: quilmes.com.ar/promos/comercialgota.htm

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

I myself find it fascinating the ability that, generally speaking, argentinians have to extend their speech with that grace of theirs to whatever topics they want. I've read Manana post and I couldn't most agree with her, they tend to have exaggerated reactions... But you know what? I think so do you chileans.

Some people have talked about the influence of Italian over the Argentinian accent and I think it is very marked, not so much in vocabulary but in the cadence and musicality of their speech. It can go really fast and then slow down to highlight what they want. It is as if they used a pattern over their sentences, as Ancient Greek rapsodes with Epic Poetry. I couldn't speak all day long this way, I'd get tired after the first 15 minutes.

However, Argentinian just sounds like Spanish to Italians.


----------



## luis masci

Como argentino pero no de Buenos Aires, y creo que soy el único de esa condición de los que hasta ahora han respondido esta posta,  encuentro el acento “porteño” como exagerado y vocinglero. Sorry por mis amigos porteños, pero la verdad es que lo siento como chocante, mas bien desagradable. 
Haa soy de Córdoba-Argentina


----------



## siljam

Es cierto Luis; los de Buenos Aires resultan bastante chocantes.y en
general son desagradables.


----------



## gian_eagle

En uruguay hablan parecido que en Argentina, verdad?


----------



## Sparrow22

bueno, parece que no vamos a terminar de ponernos nunca de acuerdo. Soy porteña, me encanta el acento cordobés (es que tengo muchos amigos en Córdoba y me encanta el "cantito"). En cuanto a lo que pregunta Gian Eagle, creo que es cómo cada uno lo oye. Para mi no hay distinción entre cómo hablamos los porteños y los uruguayos... salvo por que ellos usan el TÚ y nosotros el VOS, pero no encuentro diferencias. Con respecto a si les gusta a unos o a otros..... va a ser un hilo de nunca acabar. Viví 6 años en la Rep. Dominicana y me encanta cómo hablan, más me gusta cómo hablan los portorriqueños. Ahora, si alguno de nosotros (los argentinos) hubiéramos puesto en tela de juicio si los norteamericanos hablan más lindo, mejor o peor o con más sonoridad que los ingleses, canadienses u otros, no terminaríamos más. Cada uno tiene un gusto propio y a cada uno le puede o no gustar algo, pero........ ya lo dice el dicho: sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. 

(si faltan acentos o algo, es porque me agarro fiaca para ponerlos


----------



## luis masci

*Para mi no hay distinción entre cómo hablamos los porteños y los uruguayos... salvo por que ellos usan el TÚ y nosotros el VOS, pero no encuentro diferencias.*

Sparrow, en Uruguay hablan de TU??? 
Estas segura que has vuelto de República Dominicana?


----------



## luis masci

*Es cierto Luis; los de Buenos Aires resultan bastante chocantes.y en
general son desagradables.*

Siljam, yo dije que "el acento" de Bs As me resulta chocante y desagradable. Lo cual es bastante diferente. Lo otro corre por cuenta tuya


----------



## siljam

Pues mira: yo creo que hay pocos temas sobre los cuales se
haya escrito tanto como los gustos personales.Sobre los uruguayos
es relativamente facil distinguirlos. Cada 10 palabras más o menos 
se detienen para tomar mate    Son muy buena gente, mucho mas 
noble y sincera que nosotros.


----------



## gian_eagle

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> bueno, parece que no vamos a terminar de ponernos nunca de acuerdo. En cuanto a lo que pregunta Gian Eagle, creo que es cómo cada uno lo oye. Para mi no hay distinción entre cómo hablamos los porteños y los uruguayos... salvo por que ellos usan el TÚ y nosotros el VOS, pero no encuentro diferencias. Con respecto a si les gusta a unos o a otros..... va a ser un hilo de nunca acabar... ya lo dice el dicho: sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
> 
> (si faltan acentos o algo, es porque me agarro fiaca para ponerlos


 
es cierto lo que dices amiga Sparrow: *De gustos y colores aún no han escrito los autores... *

por cierto, que significa "me agarró *fiaca* para ponerlos"??


----------



## gian_eagle

en muchas partes del mundo, la gente de las provincias disgusta del acento de la capital, tal es el caso de Francia con París o Inglaterra con Londres (aunque también Liverpool ).


----------



## siljam

"fiaca" es una palabra italiana (posiblemente de dialecto),intraducible.
En esencia tener fiaca implica no tener ganas de hacer algo, estar
aburrido y desganado. Se emplea habitualmente con relación a un trabajo u obligación o encargo que uno debería cumplir, pero no teniendo voluntad de hacerlo.


----------



## luis masci

*en muchas partes del mundo, la gente de las provincias disgusta del acento de la capital, tal es el caso de Francia con París o Inglaterra con Londres (aunque también Liverpool ).*

Bueno, para que los porteños no se inquieten les diré que a mi me resulta desagradable también mi propio acento. El cordobés me "suena" bastante mal. 







​


----------



## Sparrow22

para Gian Eagle: Fiaca es lo que escribio Siljam: sin ganas, sin deseos de hacer algo, pero no siempre tiene sentido tan negativo: "Hoy no voy al club porque tengo fiaca de hacer gimnasia " (no tengo ganas, podria hacerlo, pero no quiero). O como ahora en mi caso "no pongo los acentos porque tengo fiaca de buscar como colocarlos en esta computadora" (la computadora no es la que uso habitualmente y no tengo ganas-aunque podria-de buscar las teclas para colocarlas !!!!!" 

Saludos a todos
ps: cordobes, a ninguno nos gusta lo que somos o lo que tenemos. A mi me encanta el cordooooooooobes(lastima que no hay sonido para las "o" alargadas


----------



## nanel

Entonces fiaca es como vaguería, supongo.


----------



## Sparrow22

asi es !!!!


----------



## gian_eagle

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> para Gian Eagle: Fiaca es lo que escribio Siljam: sin ganas, sin deseos de hacer algo, pero no siempre tiene sentido tan negativo: "Hoy no voy al club porque tengo fiaca de hacer gimnasia " (no tengo ganas, podria hacerlo, pero no quiero). O como ahora en mi caso "no pongo los acentos porque tengo fiaca de buscar como colocarlos en esta computadora" (la computadora no es la que uso habitualmente y no tengo ganas-aunque podria-de buscar las teclas para colocarlas !!!!!"


 
Sobre la palabra *Fiaca*, ahora que recuerdo lo vi en la canción del Príncipe de Bel-air (esto lo saqué de otro foro) aquí cito:

"En Filadelfia yo nací, crecí, con goma de mascar y basquetera feliz, 
siempre tranquilo, sin prisa ni nada, nada de escuela, instalado en la *fiaca*.

Y los maleantes, aún ignoro porque, buscaron problemas y los enfrenté, mi mami asustada seria dijo,"Te mudas ahora mismo con tus tíos de *Bel-Air*"



Aquí *Fiaca *lo utilizan de otra manera

PS: disculpen señores moderadores si me desvío mucho del tema.


----------



## Everness

Do you want to hear a Hollywood star speaking with an outstandinlgly convincing Argentine accent? Try Viggo Mortensen. There's a famous show in Argentina called "Hola Susana." When I turned on the TV the interview had already started. Suddenly I hear the star of The Lord of the Rings speaking in "Argentinean"! First I thought he was being dubbed! I think he was born to a Danish father and an American mother but lived in Argentina till he was 11. Ah, I'm told that he drinks mate and is a San Lorenzo de Almagro fan, Artella's favorite football club!


----------



## shulamis

Hola: Yo creo que las lenguas se enriquecen con sus acentos regionales, y son como la firma de los países.
A pesar de que en México hacemos mucha burla del acento argentino y español, nos encanta.(También el acento mexicano tiene lo suyo, y dentro del país se distingue el norte del sur, y las costas.
Arriba los acentos!!!


----------



## shulamis

Fiaca en México significa flojera, pereza, como cuando es lunes y no quieres ir a trabajar.


----------



## Laia

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> en muchas partes del mundo, la gente de las provincias disgusta del acento de la capital, tal es el caso de Francia con París o Inglaterra con Londres (aunque también Liverpool ).


 
   No sé en que thread exactamente, pero ya había hablado de esto y es taaaaan cierto... jajajaja (habla la chava )

El acento argentino es el que más me gusta de los sudamericanos, porque no es empalagoso, sino sensual... mmm... Además, los argentinos tenéis una verborrea increíble  y lo vendéis casi todo... jejeje


----------



## siljam

Es cierto; y lo primero que intentamos es vendernos nosotros mismos.
Pero cada vez encontramos menos compradores.


----------



## gian_eagle

shulamis said:
			
		

> Fiaca en México significa flojera, pereza, como cuando es lunes y no quieres ir a trabajar.


 
entonces está bien decir que *Estoy instalado en la fiaca* para decir que tengo flojera de trabajar (la semana comienza, a la misma usanza del gato Garfield ).


----------



## Ari7

Hola!  Este es mi primer post.  Me parece muy bueno como este foro permite aprender sobre un idioma o cultura preguntandole a alguien de ahi, en vez de leer algo en un libro y eso me gusta.

Se que 'estoy instalado en la fiaca' parece tener sentido, pero no se diría algo asi en castellano. Puede que este equivocado, pero creo que si le decis eso a un argentino no va a saber muy bien de que hablas.

A mi me gusta el habla cordobes.  En especial, como otros dijeron, el cantito.  Tambien usan 'el' y 'la' para nombres (Invita a el david y a la micaela a el cumpleaños).  No se si hay excepciones o reglas, pero asi hablaban unos amigos de cordoba.

Saludos


----------



## luis masci

Hola Ari
Se que para los demás el acento cordobés es uno solo, sin embargo como cordobés te diré que puedo distinguir al menos 3 sub-acentos o  sub-tonadas por llamarle así.
El cordobés popular (referencia: “la mona” Jiménez –“negro” Alvarez), el  culto o aristocrático (referencia: gobernador De La Zota) y el de tras las sierras (referencia: Cacho Buenaventura- José Luis Serrano más conocido por su personaje “doña Jovita”).
Supongo que en cada lugar debe pasar algo parecido.


----------



## ITA

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> entonces está bien decir que *Estoy instalado en la fiaca* para decir que tengo flojera de trabajar (la semana comienza, a la misma usanza del gato Garfield ).



Si es correcto:tener fiaca o también "fiacona",creo que Garfield es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## tmoore

Opino lo mimo que Esmeralda, el acento argentino es suave y acariciante para el oido, por contraste el acento madrileño me suena duro y un tanto pedante (pricipalmente en los presentadores de television)


----------



## ITA

tmoore said:
			
		

> Opino lo mimo que Esmeralda, el acento argentino es suave y acariciante para el oido, por contraste el acento madrileño me suena duro y un tanto pedante (pricipalmente en los presentadores de television)



Ayyy qué lindas tus palabras nunca habia escuchado esto sobre el acento argentino (el mio)
Muchas gracias  desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## Esmeralda

ITA said:
			
		

> Ayyy qué lindas tus palabras nunca habia escuchado esto sobre el acento argentino (el mio)
> Muchas gracias  desde Bs As ITA.


¡Qué pena que no pueda oirte pronunciar esas palabras, para constatar de nuevo lo del acento!


----------



## gian_eagle

Everness said:
			
		

> Do you want to hear a Hollywood star speaking with an outstandinlgly convincing Argentine accent? Try Viggo Mortensen. There's a famous show in Argentina called "Hola Susana." When I turned on the TV the interview had already started. Suddenly I hear the star of The Lord of the Rings speaking in "Argentinean"! First I thought he was being dubbed! I think he was born to a Danish father and an American mother but lived in Argentina till he was 11. Ah, I'm told that he drinks mate and is a San Lorenzo de Almagro fan, Artella's favorite football club!


 
Yes, Viggo could me considered to have a true Argentinean Accent as he lived during a big part of his childhood in that country. Its curious but pleasant to have a multicultural hollywood actor like *Aragorn Elessar a.k.a Mr. Mortensen.*


----------



## Sparrow22

yes Gian, he lived in Argentina, but he doesn´t speak like we do, he has the accent, and fluency, but definitely it's not the real way we speak it. Just like for ex: Penelope Cruz, (it´s only an example, nothing else, please !!!), she is Spanish, and although she has filmed in the States and had Cruise as a boyfriend, you can´t say she speaks like a native. She speaks good English, but she has a Spanish accent. Well that is the same with Viggo (I saw him a month ago in a local tv show here in B.A.)


----------



## gian_eagle

What I mean to say is that, for a latinamerican speaker (not directly from Argentina, of course), Viggo's Spanish sounds really like an Argentinean one, and in the case of Penelope, for everyone (english, LAmerica, Spain, etc.) Penelope can speak English but her pronunciation is not good, her accent is very hard. Viggo is a perfect Bilingual speaker.


----------



## mardanaz

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> my teacher is from argentina, and he always uses an "H" sound for the S's
> 
> Ehpaña


 
Aske her where she was born... I'm from Rosario, Argentina, and we do that, we "swallow" the middle "s" from words (like you've said "Ehpaña" instead of "España", "cohta" instead of "costa"), and definitely forget to mention the ones in the end of the words (pasame las aceituna...) The Porteños (Buenos Aires people) use to add "s" in the end of words where they are not supposed to be... There's even a song that says "Desde que me dejaste*s*..." that final "s" is not supposed to be there! And as mentioned before, people from Córdoba kind of "sing" the words (paaasame las aceeeeeitunas)

On the other hand Spanish people seem to like our accent, from my side, as an Argentinian girl, I could die if Imanol Arias whispers something in my ear....


----------



## Isolde

Acento bonarense (adultos) : exagerado...ritmo irritante...pedante y demasiado volúmen.

En niños es otra cosa:  muy simpático


----------



## elena1980

Suena seductor, y emplean expresiones graciosas.


----------



## araceli

Hola
Acabo de ver este artículo que habla del habla [  ] de los porteños:
ver aquí

Editado: 24/09/06

Saludos, che.


----------



## avok

When Argentinians talk, they sound as if they are "drunk" really I mean it, you know when someone gets drunk their speech gets palatalized,or just sounds different, that's the case for the Argentinian Spanish.  

They always talk about this Italian influence on Argentinian Spanish but I just can't feel it when I listen to Argentinian Spanish.


----------



## Sidjanga

chris5031 said:


> The accent to me is very easy to understand when somebody speaks well. I.e. *with alot of slang and errors it can sound horrible, as can any language or dialect.* I also find that the manner in which argentineans and especially portenos express themselves to be very different to other spanish speakers. I was initially taught Madrileno spanish [...]. I now find argentinean accents the most pleasing to hear but that may just be a personal preference.


A mí me pasa igual (lo resaltado en negrita es mío).

A parte de eso, lo que a mí me resulta medio feo es si la gente pronuncia la _ll _o _y_ de hecho [ʃ] -como la "sh" de "shell"- y no [ʒ], como p. ej. en _*g*enie _en francés. Lo último me resulta más bien agradable.


----------



## cherine

*This thread doesn't really belong to the Cultural forum any more. It was started in 2005, before the current guidelines that don't allow personal opinion threads.*

*Hence, this one is closed.*
*Thanks.*


----------

